# Need help please ASAP with 12v sockets - no power to 3



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We've had to change the 10amp fuse on the schaudt block for the 12v twice today, seemed to be a 12v extension lead causing the problem. Just plugged something else into a 12v socket and blew them again, now changing dues doesn't make any difference. However, 1 of the 4 12v sockets is working. How can that be?

Any ideas please? Was all ready to watch tv in bed now the kids are settled and can't because the socket's not working.

Have tried all the obvious tests, used same plug that lights up when it has power to it in all 4 sockets. One over sink is working, both tv ones not working and one in cupboard above fridge not working. Have unplugged all 12v sockets.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Gas alarm not working either and that was coming back on earlier when we replaced fuse. Could understand it if all sockets were out, would assume then that there was a problem with the electroblok but as one of them is working just seems very odd


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Is there an overload fuse?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder how they are wired?

From a simple thought it sounds as if the fault is AFTER the first one and before the second and subsequent ones and may be due to a short blowing the fuse.

I suspect it will not be easy to trace the wiring but if they are arranged in a parallel manner then the fault may be a bare wire touching after the one that still works.

A short term solution might be to plug a 12v splitter into the one that is still working and use that as a power source until you can trace it, the gas alarm presumably is also wired in AFTER that first socket. It could easily be where the wires leave that socket to go on to the next (and to the gas alarm).

Can you take each of the sockets off and check that the wires are properly attached behind? It would only take one strand to touch the wrong place and that could trigger it...

As I say, just a thought and I do not know how your MH is wired.

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I presume that the socket that is working is definitely on the same 12V circuit as the other three and is not connected to an inverter or another circuit back to the Electroblock?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Having done some further investigating it appears that the working socket is on a different circuit. Bit strange as there is another socket in the tv cupboard above to the right of it that isn't working so it's not like its on its own on the other side.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Dave, the thing is that we took the fuse out that powers the other sockets and the kitchen one still worked so it seems that 1 socket is on a different circuit. The socket I plugged the extension lead into is the hardest one to get to as it's side on in my deep narrow cupboard that the tv goes into. Sod's law I bugger it up at the beginning of a week's holiday!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I've just used a digital do tester and there is definitely power to that fuse in the schaudt electroblok so has to be somewhere on the wiring circuit?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

peribro said:


> I presume that the socket that is working is definitely on the same 12V circuit as the other three and is not connected to an inverter or another circuit back to the Electroblock?


It seems to be on a separate circuit


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We've been using it for 2 years without is happening and the sockets haven't been touched so doubt it will be a problem with a loose wire?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Snunkie said:


> We've been using it for 2 years without is happening and the sockets haven't been touched so doubt it will be a problem with a loose wire?


Don't be so sure, vibration has caused many a fault,especially if joints aren't soldered.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Ive also found that the cables are often a bit tight and packing things into cupboards can pull on then and as they have no slack they can dislodge a spade terminal.
James


----------

